# Arcangelo Corelli - 12 Concerti Grossi (Opus 6)



## P The D

I am starting this thread for those interested in leaving there thoughts about the 12 concerti grossi composed by Arcangelo Corelli. I am currently familiarizing myself with them & would like to know what others who are already familiar with them have to say.

What are some of your favorite & least favorite movements in them? In what ways are they similar to other composers works? What important or interesting ways are they unique?

Basically this is supposed to be just an all around thread for discussion concerning the fore mentioned works.


----------



## Artemis

I bought a 2 CD set years ago: Neville Marriner/Academy of St Martin in the Fields. It's quite enjoyable but not something I've ever found all that fantastic. No 8 "Christmas" is the nicest and most popular, and of course very seasonal right now. The set is definitely worth getting but not before Handel's Concerti Grossi (Ops 3/6) which are in a different league.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes the No. 8 is probably the best and also fitting to the time of year, my favorite movement would be the Allegro from the No. 8 (2nd movement)

I have the recording of the czech chamber orchestra or something like that


----------



## Aramis

Here's an interesting opinion:

http://www.lastfm.pl/user/Conservat...rcangelo_corelli:_more_metal_than_heavy_metal


----------



## Weston

I approach the Corelli concerti grossi as a kind of archetype on which later examples were modeled. They are interesting in that respect, but they also quite lively and a fun listen too. I go for baroque when I want to be cheered up.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My version is by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock (period instruments).

A very nice set of Baroque music. There are 64 movements altogther, all of them revealing and quite emotional on different scales. So to pick a favourite is a bit hard, though the first movement of Concerto no.10 does a good job for me.

This Opus 6 set reached "classic status" during the Baroque and indeed motivated/inspired several other "Opus 6" sets from other composers to do a Correlian set. Handel wrote his Opus 6 too.


----------



## neoshredder

Such a great collection of Concerti Grossi. Corelli's masterpiece. I think it is better than Handel's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I guess they're always going to be compared to Handel's (sometimes unfavourably) but despite the publication year of the op. 6 (1714) the chances are that they were all composed as early as the 1690s. Bearing this in mind I would say these sound ahead of their time more than Handel's - fine as they are - do.


----------



## Llyranor

I really like the one with Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante. Was really hard to hunt down, though!


----------



## neoshredder

Llyranor said:


> I really like the one with Fabio Biondi and Europa Galante. Was really hard to hunt down, though!


Not too hard on youtube.


----------



## Novelette

Listen again, and very attentively, you may find so much more to praise in the other Concerto Grossi.

Some of the greatest music of the Baroque lies therein, in my opinion.


----------

